# Messaging SASers



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I went through the Yahoo and AIM threads we have on the SAS forum and added about 50 people to my friends list. I was thinking of messaging a new person every day, but that's probably too much too fast. I guess I'll message a new person every few days then. I'm going to do this because if I'm at the computer anyway I might as well be somewhat social. This will also expose me to different viewpoints from different people which would be fun and interesting.

Yep.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

You know, I personally find it _really_ awkward to message people at random. I never know what to say. :um

I used to hang out at a chatroom first before I had a one-on-one chat with anyone. There was less pressure to talk (and hence the dreaded awkward silence could be avoided) and it gave me a chance to know how someone was like - enough to have stuff to talk about during the more personal chat.

But that's just me. :hide


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

True, it probably is awkward.

Hmm, I think I'll start off with stuff like "where do you live," "how old are you," "what school do you go to" blah blah blah.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool man, Qolselanu, good luck with it! Yeah I agree just simple light questions nothing any deep, right? :lol

gerard


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

I found SASers love to talk about SA. Its something we have in common I guess. But I wish you luck, its fun, I'm meeting all these nice new people.


----------



## TokyoJ (Sep 17, 2005)

I put my name up on there to be added as a friend, and ain't nobody added me. Well Qolselanu, My name is Pimpinsnailz on aim. Feel free to add me and will chat. But, Be forwarned bro! I ain't scared over the internet. I've been know to get into some chats and not shut up. Just a warning.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Added OceanSolar. Prepare yourself.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Message me anytime. We can talk about venereal diseases. Compare, contrast and all that. Until I receive your email I will be scratching away amidst a flurry of flaky skin. Sexytime!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

If anyone wants my AIM screen name, simply PM me. I just don't feel like posting it on the internet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heck, I'd go for a PM! 

**post #17,500 :lol**


----------



## TokyoJ (Sep 17, 2005)

Is Qolselanu your aim named? I added that but I haven't seen you on.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*blank*


----------



## TokyoJ (Sep 17, 2005)

No, Wonder! I had a DOH! moment there.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I use yahoo messenger, or the buit in chat with Gmail. I'm not shy when it comes to chatting, i have a lot of buddies from online i chat with either from xbox live or other forums. Never chatted witha fellow person with SA tho.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Hey Qolselanu, how's this going? I would also like to do something similar. Would love to hear some of your experiences and tips


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have only actually messaged about 3 or so SASers out of the blue myself. I went to the recent SAS gatherings in the LA area, so I have been talking to them as of late.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I've added about 5-6 people, but none seem the chatting types. Rarely do i get an answer back :stu . bah, it figures, we are complete strangers.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the response guys. If anyone else has any experiences they would like to share, please do 

It does seem strange messaging people out of the blue, but its a goal of mine to be able to talk to complete strangers and possibly make some new friends.

As for me, I've added 9 people to MSN. All of them are not randoms from the list though.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know how to add people as friends or I would.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Messaging SASers*



SAgirl said:


> I don't know how to add people as friends or I would.




I added you on SAF


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

I haven't posted in any of those AIM threads, but if anyone wants my sn, i'm usually pretty chatty online, and this sounds like a good idea, so PM me for it.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

I really encourage people to try this out. I've met some really smart and funny people that I really enjoyed talking to. I think this has helped with SA offline as well.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 10, 2007)

This sounds really fun -- I would love to meet new people but it's hard for me to communicate and I really wouldn't know what to say. :sigh 
My AIM, Yahoo, and MSN screen names are in my profile if anyone wants to add me, my e-mail address is there as well.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Only thing i HATE is adding people cause then i feel like i'm being annoying and forcing myself onto the person to chat. So if anybody wants to chat with yahoo add me up whenever.


----------

